

When will cloud storage grow up? - jefftala
http://www.jeffreytalajic.com/2011/03/when-will-cloud-storage-grow-up/

======
tapvt
For me to adopt cloud storage more readily, I would have to see: a) greater
demonstration of security of the service, and b) the ability to mount the
storage device (NFS-styley) across various platforms.

Dropbox's syncing daemon doesn't quite cut it on the elegance factor for me,
though it does serve the purpose well.

All the same, DropBox is an essential tool for me, and I grabbed my free 5
gigs from Amazon this AM. Can't wait to see in what direction cloud storage
providers head as the industry grows.

